# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Ladies and Gentlemen, i Present Bigg Webb Contest Photos!!

## Random

Guys Big Webb let me post these up, Awesome work!!!, Check out that Dam side chest! More on the way...

----------


## Random

more pics guys....

----------


## Random

...another couple shots...

----------


## WEBB

There you go fella's...a big thanks goes to Cpt.Dominate for taking time out to put em up for me...Thanks a million bro, you saved me like 2 hours of downloading....

The one pic is of me and my girl ,she placed second and like i said she should have won, imo....the overall pic is the only one i got for soe reason, and the overall winner is the guy two places to the left....he was drier and his abs were way way better...but i will work on em and i will be drier and my abs will be sick next time....

Please feel free to comment on anything and everything.....WEBB

----------


## Random

Webb, no problem bro it was my pleasure...keep up that hard work, stay focused and go get that overall next time!

----------


## JohnboyF

Damn webb... Your a god damn beast.... Sniff sniff IFBB i smell it...

----------


## mwolffey

side chest looks absolutly amazing bro...your color looks real good as well

----------


## Random

> side chest looks absolutly amazing bro...your color looks real good as well


Yea thats what i told him!

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

You look bigger than all the other guys,your abs are a bit blurred, if you could have been a little more cut and dry you would have won EASILY.

----------


## WEBB

yeah i was holding some water, i only had had 8 weeks to diet and when i started i was 282lbs, and i weighed in at 227lbs, so i cant really complain...i lost a lot of fat and sacraficed no muscle in that time, cause i went on satge after carbing up to 235lbs, and 237lbs for the night show....


Thanks for all the compliments guys...

----------


## MatrixGuy

I admire you very much WEBB. You look truely amazing, like many other members on this board. Keep it up man!

----------


## [email protected]$$

Damn webb! That is dedication. Great job, What was your bf at 280+ compared to 227?

----------


## tiger909

you have a garden hose on your bicep/delts

----------


## MrMent1on

Congrats once again bro and a job well done, now next time make sure you utilize 12 weeks so you can bring home the overall.

----------


## HORSE~

Dude you look great and with the knowledge you gained from this show no dout youll take the overall next year

Awsome job Webb your definatly an insperation

P.S.Dude how did you make your hair so hard and separated

----------


## WEBB

i am planning on utilizing 12 weeks at least if not 14 for next august....i know that was the reason i was not as hard as i needed...

BF% as around 12-14% at 280, then i dropped it to 5-6% i think at 227lbs...these are just estimates, and i have never had my BF taking properly...

I used a hair wax/glue called spikerz, or got 2b glued, they are the same and work really really well, the one is actually water resistant...


Thanks again guys...

----------


## SMAN12b

> yeah i was holding some water, i only had had 8 weeks to diet and when i started i was 282lbs, and i weighed in at 227lbs, so i cant really complain...i lost a lot of fat and sacraficed no muscle in that time, cause i went on satge after carbing up to 235lbs, and 237lbs for the night show....
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments guys...



Ya Still looked great WEBB. Now you know what to do for the next time....get them abs poppin!!!

----------


## Random

Hey Webb just curious, you have any pics from the day after?

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Looking thick Bro, job well done...esspecially fro 8 weeks...CONGRATS...XXL

----------


## doctorherb

your a beast

----------


## chest6

damn looking amazing for only 8 weeks to prepare for it starting at 12-14..thats crazy. Looking huge. Chest and back were way ahead of the competition..just gotta work on those abs..but that will come easily with a 12-14 week preparation.

----------


## WEBB

Cpt. is posting pics for me again...the first one is from the Red Sox game tuesday night, three days after the show....the other is saturday exactly one week after the show....

Be nice guys... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Random

Just bumpin it some more guys, heres Big Bad Webb a day after and a Wk after the show!

----------


## Kale

Jesus Webb you are a house bro, you definitly need to turn pro, there is no doubt you have what it takes. Very well done dude, you are the man !!!!!

----------


## wuboy25

Big Buddy WEBB!!!

Trust me fellaz, big Scott looks even bigger in person!! I feel small when I am with him!

Keep it up my bro!!

----------


## Mizfit

Great job .. you should be proud  :Smilie:

----------


## bor

Lookin great  :Thumps Up:  and your girl is a beauty if you don't mind me saying so

----------


## WEBB

Kale thansk man, i knew you were waiting for the pics and i really appreciate your compliments...i got sponsored to do Nationals in 2007 so i think i am going to give it a shot, they are paying for EVERYTHING, so i think i can make a good run, i will also diet for 12 weeks this time to make sure i am tight as possible....

I do not mind at all bor...i am sure she will appreciate the compliment.....and so do I  :LOL:

----------


## stayinstacked

> i am planning on utilizing 12 weeks at least if not 14 for next august....i know that was the reason i was not as hard as i needed...
> 
> BF% as around 12-14% at 280, then i dropped it to 5-6% i think at 227lbs...these are just estimates, and i have never had my BF taking properly...
> 
> I used a hair wax/glue called spikerz, or got 2b glued, they are the same and work really really well, the one is actually water resistant...
> 
> 
> Thanks again guys...




Good idea right there. No doubt, you looked awesome for this show, but I think that a 12 wk diet would make you harder and get you those abs more. Usually what I do is train my abs eod the first 4-5 wks of my diet, and then when I'm about 7-8 wks out I start training them everyday. Every other ab workout is different, I do one day which I call"weight day" and the other is "rep day" on weight day I'll do some situps with a 25 lb plate behind my head for 4 sets of 15(focusing on training them as if they were any other muscle group), followed by hanging leg raises or something, but then on rep day I do the situps again either w/ just my bodyweight for 30 reps/set, or a small plate like a 5 or 10 for 25-30 reps. My abs came in killer utilizing this method. Legs looked great, but work on those hams more. Your chest is killer bro!!! And my last critique, smaller posing trunks and a different brand. I'd get some Cherry Bombs or something, and from my past experience you usually want to get one size smaller than you think you wear, my waist is a 33-34" on stage and I wear a medium in that brand(Cherry bombs) Your color was killer. All in all, very impressive and a great placing.

----------


## WEBB

SS...thnaks for the critique man...i agree with everything...i needed at least 2 more weeks if not 4 more caus ei was hgolding so much water when i started dieting...i need to work on hams and outter sweep a bit to...it sucks being tall....going to train abs hard all year now.....and i iwill look into the trunks...thanks again man...

----------


## Jakt

dam... very nice man, great work! solid

----------


## spencer

****ing hell. great stuff webb. mrs webb lookin good too

----------


## *Narkissos*

Well done WEBB.. well done.

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

Was this your first show?

What advice would you give someone going into their first show? 
How about diet advice and mental prepparation?

thanks!

----------


## poundcake

wow great job

----------


## WEBB

Thanks Nark....glad it is over, but cant wait to start my prep for nationals in august 2007....going to start august 4th.....so i am sure you'll get a lot of PM's from me :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: ...

this was my second show, and it doesnt get much easier in terms of mental toughness...it will be the hardest thing you will go through in your life, imo....as for diet advice, that is like opening pandoras box, there is so much out there you need to find someone you trust that has knoweldge and do exactly what they say no questions asked....if this is your first show, try and get ready for the toughest mental task EVER....i dont know if there is a way to prepare for your first one, you just need to get in there and do it...


WEBB

----------


## chuck89gt5.0

what about the last week, how did that look, I think i read that you followed MIKEXXL advice. What would you or will you do differently the last week before a show?

----------


## Undecided09

Webb you look solid, your chest is enourmous IMO!! Dominates some poses!!! 

P.S. is it just me, or if you got an unexpected boner wearing those trunks, or any trunks, while on stage or backstage, wouldn't it be blatantly obvious? and what do u do??

----------


## WEBB

Chuck....i did follow what Mike_XXL gave me for advise and i wouldnt have changed one thing, even though i got second in the overall it was nothing in his advice or really i did wrong...I also have a log in ths forum, look it up and you can see everything i did...it was basically a time factor, i came in at 282lbs and only had 8 weks when realistically i needed 10-12 to dry up and be shredded....but i dont regret anything i did and am still happy with my placing for losing 45 pounds in 8 weeks and not sacrificing any muscle, who can complain???

Undecided...my chest used to suck, so i really concentrated on it for the past few years, now i t is dominating my upper body, but i will bring up the rest to match it this year...it would be blatanly obvious and i have no i dea what i would do... :LOL:  :LOL: lol:

----------


## Undecided09

haha, good job WEBB...And that actually was a serious question, because unexpected boners can occur, especially if there are female competitors around, and serious WTF would you do???

----------


## WEBB

i dunno what i would do....maybe try and tuck it off to the side, or tape it down as a preemptive measure...i dont think it is that much of a problem, when your back there focus isnt on the girls it is on me and me only...

----------


## Undecided09

No i hear that, but maybe i am the only one who expereinces this, but I get hard ons when I get really happy, like erosed not even in a sexual sense, and if i won, or thoght I looked really good when I got there, I wouldnt be surprised if i popped one, hahahah

----------


## lil'Taylor

Here's some new pics
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...56#post2924356

----------


## Smak

Damn you guys are a nice looking couple.

I need to find a gf that has your dedication to the gym.

----------


## lil'Taylor

> Damn you guys are a nice looking couple.
> 
> I need to find a gf that has your dedication to the gym.


haha thanks... it an addiction..

----------


## rockhardman

looking good bro just getting better!!

----------


## wuboy25

Hey good to see you here Kelsie! Didn't know you were posting that much !LOL

Are you doing the provincials in november? Madelaine is getting ready, she already dropped 10 lbs... I am thinking about doing the show... maybe...

See you on the 19th for my bday party! Can't wait to see you guys!

----------


## WEBB

i dont think she is doing it, an di am not...i hope you do man, it is going to be a good show with a ton of competitors....you will do very very well to...i cant wait for the party i am booking my hotel this week and it is going to retarded...

----------


## wuboy25

I will make a decision soon concerning the show... 

Cant wait to party! It is going to be retarded, I confirm! ahah

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> Damn you guys are a nice looking couple.
> 
> I need to find a gf that has your dedication to the gym.



I AGREE on both!!!! you guys look great.

----------


## WEBB

not bad fior a chia pet huh, Getnjakked :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## lil'Taylor

> Hey good to see you here Kelsie! Didn't know you were posting that much !LOL
> 
> Are you doing the provincials in november? Madelaine is getting ready, she already dropped 10 lbs... I am thinking about doing the show... maybe...
> 
> See you on the 19th for my bday party! Can't wait to see you guys!


Hey, thanks buddy! Yea, no i'm not doing the nov. show but we'll definately be in the crowd to cheer Medelaine on, and you too if you do it!! go for it!! you still have time!

Can't wait till next weekend!! **

----------

